# Anyone here written a furry movie script?



## Rivercoon (Oct 24, 2016)

It took me three years to complete the rough draft on mine.  It is now being passed around for comment (only feels like 3 years waiting to hear back from people) before I start the rewriting.  So I am wondering who else on this forum has taken on a screenplay for a theatrical length furry film and actually completed it?


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 25, 2016)

Good luck with it! I haven't written a film script, but I took an idea I had for a kids' TV show (no takers!) and turned into a kids' novel. Submitted it to publishers a couple of years ago w/out any luck. I'm not doing anything with it at the moment, but come the new year I plan to start shopping it around again.


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 25, 2016)

JoeStrike said:


> Good luck with it! I haven't written a film script, but I took an idea I had for a kids' TV show (no takers!) and turned into a kids' novel. Submitted it to publishers a couple of years ago w/out any luck. I'm not doing anything with it at the moment, but come the new year I plan to start shopping it around again.



Thanks Joe.  Not sure how far I'll be going with this.  It is based on someone else's story and all I've gotten from him so far is that it isn't so bad I'll have to burn it and start over.
Good luck with your next go-round.


----------



## Ama L. Thea (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm interested in script-writing, but I haven't written a script yet. I'm mostly a fiction and poetry lass.

Whether or not I write furry depends on what you mean by that -- I do like to write about animals, but that's about as much as I like to write about ye olde hyumins, so, y'know. Is anything related to animals 'furry'? Question I've always had.


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 27, 2016)

Ama L. Thea said:


> I'm interested in script-writing, but I haven't written a script yet. I'm mostly a fiction and poetry lass.
> 
> Whether or not I write furry depends on what you mean by that -- I do like to write about animals, but that's about as much as I like to write about ye olde hyumins, so, y'know. Is anything related to animals 'furry'? Question I've always had.



When I said furry here I was thinking of anthropomorphic animals.  Though my script includes humans too.


----------

